# Eastern Nebraska?



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

Did a search and the last posts from people in Eastern Nebraska was back in 2007.  Anyone in this area still around?:bluebounc


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

Not true, I just posted the other day. I am mostly a reader not much of a poster


----------



## joe2106 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Eastern NE*

We are in Beatrice, we do quite a but down here.

Joe


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I still stop by once and a while.


----------



## lawnoasis (Jan 6, 2000)

We're in the Plattsmouth, Bellevue, Omaha areas. Have some, want some, accounts. Always looking for someone to sub to or from. Trying to make the best use out of everyone's time.



"It takes a lot of money to break even"


----------

